# BattleField 2 Mic problem



## MahaGamer

Hi i installed BF2 and i had a mic plugged in but it didn't do the mic check at the end of the installation... is there any way to get a mic working with BF2 without reinstalling the game? because i had it workin once but i unplugged the mic to go to a lanparty and plugged it back in and it didn't work... and i really don't want to reinstall the game just to run the mic check. Thanks!


----------



## Draken

Go into your battlefield 2 folder (default is program files/ea games/battlefield 2) and run the exe file called BF2VoiceSetup.exe


----------



## MahaGamer

ok thanks i'll have to go try that! i'll let you know if it works


----------



## MahaGamer

well i did that and it ran the test but didn't work ingame...


----------



## Draken

Did it pick up during the test out of curiosity?


----------



## valadonias

I can't my mic to work in BF2. This goes for either the test/setup screen or the squad. I've tried running the setup file independently, to no avail. I can drop out of BF2 at any point, not being heard in the squad or at the mic test, or mic setup and the mic works fine through the windows test or with Ventrilo, but when I go back into BF2 it still doesn't work.

Ideas?


----------



## Akmorph

Best suggestion would be to reinstall the game, or check EA website on troubleshooting the mic.


----------



## chrisowen

I am having the same problem, post a solution if you figured it out.

I am using a logitech usb microphone, maybe thats the problem?


----------



## Vanqu1sh

*Ok*, first off does your mic work period, make sure it is enabled by going to Controlpanel>SoundsandAudiodevices>Click advanced under Device volume under the Volume tab> Goto options in the pop-up window, make sure advanced is checked>Click proporties> Check microphone> Follow the line of volume bars untill you find the one labeled microphone> make sure it is not muted, make sure the slider bar is all the way to the top> click advanced and enable mic boost. Also start up BF2 goto options then audio I believe, make sure all the microphone options are enabled, including boost, then run the in-game test for it. Thats all I can suggest. Hope this helps. :up:


----------



## Trent Steel

Hey
I've just been trying to set my headset for the last 3 hours and have had the same problems. I've gone through the same steps as Vanqu1sh sugested but still can't get it working. The sound recorder under accessories works but BF2 does not. I tried using Skype to test but can only hear the test yet not the record? The weird thing is that the mute checkbox automatickly checks itself when the record test starts in the master volume settings. I thought it was maybe a firewall issue but it's all enabled for Skype/BF2.
I'd appreciate any ideas for this
Thanks


----------



## Trent Steel

ok now I can get the windows test wizard to work but not BF2 or Skype. Anybody know any other place I can test this?


----------



## El CaNa

And have you tried in th in-game menu? I dont remember where, but theres an option around there to test the mic. In Audio i think.


----------



## asdflvr92

How do i test if my mic is downloaded or whatever with VISTA.

i have hte same problem as the rest of them .on bf2 it doesnt show up as working. on xfire it doesnt show up on working. this sucks !!! how do i fix it geniouslkajs


----------



## ACA529

*You need to do the following:*

(Follow the directions in this link)
http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg/php/enduser/cci/ea/sound_acceleration.php

That will fix it for you.

*P.S. VOIP will not work on Windows Vista.*


----------



## asdflvr92

ACA529 said:


> *You need to do the following:*
> 
> (Follow the directions in this link)
> http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg/php/enduser/cci/ea/sound_acceleration.php
> 
> That will fix it for you.
> 
> *P.S. VOIP will not work on Windows Vista.*


wtf? i cant use voice in bf2 on vista? WTF

explain voip plz?


----------



## ACA529

You can't -- it's as simple as that. It doesn't work. Many people are having problems with it -- here's a thread all about it over at the total BF2 forums: http://bf2.totalgamingnetwork.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119734&highlight=voip

and watch your language...


----------



## MahaGamer

VOIP is Voice Over Internet Protocol... or Voice Over IP kinda like Vonage... BF2 uses similar technology to broadcast your voice to the rest of your squad or commander... really any software that lets you "voice chat" is VOIP... Ventrillo, Skype, Xfire voice, etc. I highly doubt that VOIP does not work on vista... alot of people would be very ticked already if it didn't work on vista... lots of gamers use vista and i've never heard anyone complain of VOIP not working on vista... or because of vista...


----------



## ACA529

MahaGamer said:


> VOIP is Voice Over Internet Protocol... or Voice Over IP kinda like Vonage... BF2 uses similar technology to broadcast your voice to the rest of your squad or commander... really any software that lets you "voice chat" is VOIP... Ventrillo, Skype, Xfire voice, etc. I highly doubt that VOIP does not work on vista... alot of people would be very ticked already if it didn't work on vista... lots of gamers use vista and i've never heard anyone complain of VOIP not working on vista...


Let me put it this way then... *BF2 VOIP doesn't work on VISTA. *


----------



## MahaGamer

and you know that for a fact... you've asked everyone who plays bf2 on vista?


----------



## ACA529

MahaGamer said:


> and you know that for a fact... you've asked everyone who plays bf2 on vista?


Did you read my previous post and the link I posted? READ.


----------



## ACA529

If you can give me a link to a person who is using Vista and is using BF2 VOIP without one problem, feel free to post.


----------



## MahaGamer

Uhh to me it just sounds like their having issues with that onboard soundcard... dont just go saying voip "Can't" work or "doesn't" work on vista... cmon anything is possible. My uncle uses vista, and has a Creative X-Fi sound card and a USB headset and he and I use in game BF2 VOIP to communicate. He has had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## asdflvr92

one of my 'friends' from the game gota non usb mic today and he has the same problem. he has xp.


----------



## asdflvr92

I mean, i could take it just working in xfire or ts or skype. i jnst wnat it 2 work.


----------



## W4RLORD

This may be something you want to give a shot, I was having problems using my front jacks for the input while playing bf2. Because by default the game is set to use the main audio device for recording.

_"Do you play games such as Battlefield 2 or Half-Life 2? Do you have a Creative SoundBlaster Audigy (with external box) or another soundcard that the recording device, when playing these games, is reset to "Microphone" even though you actually use a different line such as Line 2?"_

_"With Muvixer, you no longer have to worry. Muvixer allows you to select the line you always want to use and if Battlefield 2 or any other program changes your recording device, it will automatically be changed back to your specified recording device on a time interval that you choose! Muvixer is freeware."_

www.muvixer.com

I know this may not fix everyones problem in this thread but you may want to give it a shot, because it works awesome for me. Hope this helps at least some xfi users out there that want to use their front jacks for mic use while in game. GL


----------



## flyworld3

i think there's an options button ingame(sorry, last time i played battlefield 2, there were dinosaurs in my garden) where you can set those things manually without a reinstall.


----------



## Phelix

I'm able to detect my microphone and to talk and record in windows, but running the BF2VoiceSetup.exe just renders my mic utterly useless for some strange reason. I managed to get it to work (Once, 1 time, one single tiny time) in-game somehow  (dont ask, just did okay...), but only to have my transmitting broken up to nearly complete nonsense (Like putting auto fire on your PTT (push to talk) button).  I've tried a dozen diffrent settings, I've reinstalled the game and done everything all over again... but nothing... I've tried before patch, I've tried after patch, I've tried after Installing Special Forces, even Tried after installing mods.... But no... Nothing. Also, just to add salt to my wounds and really rub it in there, when I try to save in BF2VoiceSetup, the whole thing just crashes with this nice message "BF2VoiceSetup.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." This is at least some what consistent...  But this is what the game gives me when it's installed right from the DVD. What is wrong... Newest drivers to sound, chipset, lan and even Video... All service packs and updates for my win media center is installed... but nothing... Im about to lose it and just toss the whole thing in the bin, or in the lake...  Wich ever gives the most satisfaction atm.... This thing worked last year... Whats changed?  Windows made some funny updates I don't know about?  Or is it EA who is speculating in getting people to buy some new game from them?  Anyway, any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## konfusion2113

I found out a simple remedy to solve the problem. I have a logitech USB microphone, and since i reinstalled Bf2 after reinstalling XP awhile back, i forgot to update my Punkbuster software for bf2. So, go to the punkbuster website, download the 3 mgb file, seleect bf2 and update the software. It worked for me.


----------



## speednugget

for starters i use voice chat in windows vista perfectly....
until i brought a logitech headset! now its perfect with anything but bf2
i used 2 have a old headset from NVIDIA but it broke


----------



## zaxlord

sous XP j'ais galeré pas mal aussi pour avoir la communication a bf2 avec un mic logitech usb
et ca a marché par hazard en sifflant et en appuyant sur test micro en meme temps
ca fonctionne avec dans les options son acceleration - materiel
bien sur il faut activer le micro dans les options son par défaut

bonne chance

with a mic usb logitech and XP i put sound acceleration in hardware in BF2
its run with the mic test when you click on and you noise in mic
but in game no problemo

it's no garanty good luck


----------

